# Takamine Jumbo - $299 @ L&M Edmonton



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had one of these before. Nice guitar. Especially nice guitar at $299.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> I had one of these before. Nice guitar. Especially nice guitar at $299.
> 
> View attachment 374578


I’m told the g series are fakes .


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m told the g series are fakes .



❓


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> ❓


Just as I said they aren’t takamine they are counterfeit.so I’m told but from the look of their website they are real .


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Just as I said they aren’t takamine they are counterfeit.so I’m told but from the look of their website they are real .



You think Long & McQuade is selling counterfeits?!?! Dafuq??????

You shouldn't believe things that you are 'told'.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

colchar said:


> You think Long & McQuade is selling counterfeits?!?! Dafuq??????
> 
> You shouldn't believe things that you are 'told'.


Wouldn’t be the first time lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would buy this. Is it still available?


----------

